# 친절하다는 것



## idialegre

The following sentence is in my Korean book:

저는 한국 사람이 친절하다는 것을 잘 알고 있습니다.

I don't understand why it is 친절하다는 것 and not  친절한 것을.  Could someone help explain it?

고맙습니다!


----------



## vientito

it is because it is a quote .. that's when you need the 다 there.  Anytime you are quoting a fact or a thought or a hearsay you will need that 다/라


----------



## idialegre

vientito said:


> it is because it is a quote .. that's when you need the 다 there.  Anytime you are quoting a fact or a thought or a hearsay you will need that 다/라



Vientito, is it a quote because of 알다 ?


----------



## Superhero1

Hello, idialegre.

You can say 저는 한국 사람이 친절한 것을 알고 있습니다. 

(Some native Korean may feel odd when hearing it, which is a matter of frequency (in fact, most korean don't say 한국 사람이 친절하다).
However, as you know, the sentence 저는 강원도 사람이 친절한 것을 알고 있습니다 is perfectly correct.)


----------



## idialegre

수퍼히로1, 감사합니다! 제가 아는 한국 사람들은 다 친절합니다.


----------

